# How cute is this!!



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: a cute lil froggy

Defensive frog - Dumpalink.com


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2:what a trippy little thing


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well if you think animal cruelty and deliberately stressing an animal for "entertainment value" is cute then i suppose its extremely cute :roll:


----------



## becci (Sep 18, 2007)

i hope the frog got, him and bit his finger, thats mean, although quiet a cute frog, gutsy too


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

I had Budgetts frogs a while back and they are fearless eating machines.
I agree, hope it got the finger.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

its not cruel. the guy who made the vid belongs to pollywog. i talk to him sumtimes. he wasnt hurting it, he was trying to show a reaction. is there anything wrong with showing your finger? budgetts are like that.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

if you notice the frogs AFTER him, he's not after the frog. it probably thinks its being fed. How many people here are bit by there snake on feeding day?


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> its not cruel. the guy who made the vid belongs to pollywog. i talk to him sumtimes. he wasnt hurting it, he was trying to show a reaction. is there anything wrong with showing your finger? budgetts are like that.


As youve just stated he was taunting the frog to get a reaction, you dont have to physically attack someone/something for it to be classed as cruelty, the frog is visably upset and if you you knew anything about Amphibians you'd know how easily they stress. 

Animals are not some sort of play thing for your "buddy" to treat how he likes for his own a amusement, which is clearly whats going on in that video, so id appreicate it if you dont try to tell me something different to what i can see with my own eyes.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> How many people here are bit by there snake on feeding day?


WTF has that got do with anything?, im sure anyone who has got bit by their snake on feeding day had nothing to with fact that theve spent 2 minutes hitting it on the nose trying to get a reation out of it.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ghastly152 said:


> As youve just stated he was taunting the frog to get a reaction, you dont have to physically attack someone/something for it to be classed as cruelty, the frog is visably upset and if you you knew anything about Amphibians you'd know how easily they stress.
> 
> Animals are not some sort of play thing for your "buddy" to treat how he likes for his own a amusement, which is clearly whats going on in that video, so id appreicate it if you dont try to tell me something different to what i can see with my own eyes.


no you've got it all wrong mate. i also wrote it wrong :whistling2: he was taunting it because he was about to feed it. oh and do YOU keep amphibians? i just bred mine so i guess i must be doing a preety dang good job. dont critisize me, if youre looking for a fight ya came to the wrong forum. DO U KEEP AMPHIBIANS?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ghastly152 said:


> WTF has that got do with anything?, im sure anyone who has got bit by their snake on feeding day had nothing to with fact that theve spent 2 minutes hitting it on the nose trying to get a reation out of it.


for one thing, it has alot to do with it as i'm saying everyone gets bit once in a while on feeding day, and another. He doesnt even hit it on the nose or even touch it for that matter.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> DO U KEEP AMPHIBIANS?


oh only about 30 different species at the moment.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

uh hu......wned8:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

wot do you keep?


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> its not cruel. the guy who made the vid belongs to pollywog.


I was at Andrews (Pollywogs) a couple of weeks ago and can tell you now he treats and keeps his Budgetts nothing like that guy in the video. I dont care if he was feeding it!, are you seriously telling me that in order to feed a frog you have to torment it first?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

no i wernt saying it was andrew. and know i aint telling you that you have to. I just thought that the guy was right when he said he likes to make his laevis work for there food. wot do ya keep?


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> wot do you keep?


This post thread isnt about what i own, its about the mistreatment of an animal. If you wish to know what i own visit some of the well known Amphibian forums.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> no i wernt saying it was andrew


Where do i state that it was Andrew?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

bloody hell you dont half like arguin do ya?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ghastly152 said:


> This post thread isnt about what i own, its about the mistreatment of an animal. If you wish to know what i own visit some of the well known Amphibian forums.


:yeahright:! i was only interested.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> bloody hell you dont half like arguin do ya?


Obviously not as much as you.....wned8:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

FFS the frog isnt going to die because it had a finger pointed at it lighten up stop stating the worst all the time!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm trying not to by askin you what ya keep and saying that you knew better.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> FFS the frog isnt going to die because it had a finger pointed at it lighten up stop stating the worst all the time!


thats what i was saying but i just get a mouth full of crap from the other members:2thumb:


----------



## Bubby Fat (Oct 31, 2007)

*Yawn*

Why is it that every forum I've ever been on there's always bickering??

Go stand in the corner and think about your conduct! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> FFS the frog isnt going to die because it had a finger pointed at it lighten up stop stating the worst all the time!


WTF? are you a vet?, so animals dont die from stress related illnesses?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

no but that isnt exactly stressing the animal to fatal points of view. bubby fats right, you need to start arguing. you just started an argument with me and know you are with superted


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:rotfl: it dosnt take a vet to tell that theres about a 1% chance of the frog getting a stress related illness from that comon you can tell the frog isnt trying to get away and being forced to stay there, its trying to eat the bloke :lol2:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> no but that isnt exactly stressing the animal to fatal points of view. bubby fats right, you need to start arguing. you just started an argument with me and know you are with superted


How would know what is a fatal point or not?, its different for each individual animal, ive seen animals die from just being removed from their enclosure. You obviously havent got a clue mate :2wallbang:, so give it a rest.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

ghastly i think your the one that needs to give it rest your taking things way to far the frog wouldnt have died from that its just a fun video to show how a frog defends itself get over it!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

The video is simply showing the frogs temperament. How do you know the frog didnt think it was getting food?
I dont have a clue about these frogs which Im sure you are going to rudely turn around and tell me that...  but it could of hopped off in the other direction or tried to hide and not be seen. It was standing up for itself. Fine maybe the bloke shouldnt of been poking his fingers at it but theres no need to react like you have...... I think you have gone a bit overboard.

The frog might react like that everytime the bloke goes to feed it. I know my horned frog hops around when I am feeding her.
Just relax a bit, you are a newbie and you have come on and caused an argument over nothing. Just relax.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I dont have a clue about these frogs which Im sure you are going to rudely turn around and tell me that...


As youve rightly stated you dont have a clue, so why are you getting involved?

The frog isnt going for food, he is defending himself because he thinks hes in danger, please do not twist the facts to suit your own argument. Im not being rude to anyone, im stating that their is no need to messing with the frog what so ever. 

Even someone whos never even kept a frog can visably see that the animal is upset and there is no reason why anyone should be doing that to it.

If you think im being over the top then its tough:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh grow up. Like Rob said, he is showing the frogs reaction. I dont go up and poke at mine for fun and I doubt nobody else will either, especially someone from pollywog. Now if I wanted to show somethings reaction, then I would do it, film it and then leave it. I highly doubt he does it all the time, a one off isnt going to kill the bloody frog so calm down.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

sigh you have taken things over board can you talk to frogs? can you read a frogs brain? if a frog felt it was in that much danger im sure it would retreat rather than stand its ground and until it starts trying to retreat i dont see how it could possibly even come close to a stress related illness of course in the wild they never come across things bigger than them there all tiny little insects!


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Oh grow up.


Kind of thing i expect someone who needs to grow up to say.



catherine said:


> Like Rob said, he is showing the frogs reaction.


Why?, what benefit is this to the frog?, please explain the reason to me?




catherine said:


> I dont go up and poke at mine for fun


Why?, because it would be cruel?



catherine said:


> I highly doubt he does it all the time


How do you know?, do you live with him?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

He is from a very good site, I think he knows far more than you.
I dont need/want to show my frogs reaction to anyone, if I did then I would. Not for fun though I would do it if I was worried about the frog in someway.
When did I say there was a benefit to the frog?
And Im not the one having a hissy fit over a video about a frog, so I dont need to grow up, thanks.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> When did I say there was a benefit to the frog?


When did i say that you said there was a benefit to the frog?:Na_Na_Na_Na:, that was the point i was making and you totally missed it:rotfl:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

ghastly your just out to annoy arnt you? just go back to sitting under your lil bridge


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

You asked me what the benefit was as if I said/thought there was.
Why join a forum and come on and argue? Its not a meet point for arguing is it.
I dont agree with the video, and a few others have said it was cruel/mean but you are the only one who has caused an argument and got off to a very bad start on a new forum.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

as i said earlier the frog was after him, not the other way round. If you want to dis people then this is the wrong forum. Do you know everything about anurans? scientists try to make a reaction to see how an animal defends itself. how do you know he isnt a scientist? would you call a proffesional(WHO KNEW WHAT HE WAS DOING) herpetologist wrong to do that?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ghastly152 said:


> oh only about 30 different species at the moment.


your so modest arent you:yeahright:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I dont agree with the video


Neither do i so why are you arguing with someone who has the same opinion as yourself. You said you wouldnt do it to your animals and i know i wouldnt do it to mine because i know it would upset them. 

Like it or not there are people out there who take pleasure in injuring and torturing animals and although this may not be an extreme case there is no doubt the frog in that video is being taunted despite what lies are being told.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Because there is an opinion, like in your very first post on this thread, then there is your other posts which to me, and others are a little extreme. Like I said, pollywog are a very experience site and have very experienced people, I highly doubt that they were doing it for fun.

You dont know if the person filming it had to do it to ask someones advice on the health of the frog. Maybe he was worried about his legs or something?
I just find it weird how you are new to the forum and you kick off like you have.
Anyway, thats it now. No more arguing.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

your taking it over the top mate


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

oh right, no more arguing. ok forget that post ever happened


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Because there is an opinion, like in your very first post on this thread, then there is your other posts which to me, and others are a little extreme. Like I said, pollywog are a very experience site and have very experienced people, I highly doubt that they were doing it for fun.


Let me make it clear, this had nothing to with Pollywog other than the video being posted on his site.Ive just searched for it on his site and here is the link (if you are a member). As im sure you many of you know Andrew is quite an authority on Amphibians and it seems he isnt to impressed with the antics from the video either.

Pollywog :: Log in


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, well leave it now.
Anyway, welcome to the site.
So what do you have?


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh Yeah and the title of the video is "Budgett frog defends itself", which pretty much makes it clear that there was no food involved.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Ok, well leave it now.
> Anyway, welcome to the site.
> So what do you have?


I mainly keep Dartfrogs, i will stick a few pics up in the the relevant section.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol ok! Im not on pollywog forum, didnt even know there was one.
I dont know why the bloke did it, neither of us do. Like I said maybe he was just showing HOW the frog defends itself. 
Can we leave it now..??


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I love dartfrogs! Ive always wanted them but they are soo expensive!
Ill keep a lookout for pics!


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Lol ok! Im not on pollywog forum, didnt even know there was one.
> I dont know why the bloke did it, neither of us do. Like I said maybe he was just showing HOW the frog defends itself.
> Can we leave it now..??


Yeah ive made my point...ive finished now...finally :lol::2thumb:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I love dartfrogs! Ive always wanted them but they are soo expensive!


They are pretty cheap if you know the right people, i was at a show on sunday where some were actually given away oo:


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I always find videos showing an animals natural behaivour quite interesting. However after about 15 seconds I understood how the frog defends itself. That video made me cringe as it seemed the guy with the finger kept it going a lot longer than necessary.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ghastly152 said:


> They are pretty cheap if you know the right people, i was at a show on sunday where some were actually given away oo:


was that norwich?


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> was that norwich?


No, Nottingham.


----------



## boipevassu (Aug 6, 2007)

Ecotoxicology (2006) 15:503–511
DOI 10.1007/s10646-006-0086-0
123
The effects of pesticides, pH, and *predatory stress* on amphibians
under mesocosm conditions
Rick A. Relyea

Interesting scientific paper on how stress from predatory cues can result in frogs (in this case bullfrogs - reasonably fearless eating machines) being weakened to other stressors such as pesticides etc. In other words _it could do some harm_, and as one stress among many could result in death.

I don't believe that we are watching a feeding response - it seems to me to be a defence mechanism (there is also a clue in the video title). It thinks it is going to be attacked or eaten, not that it is time for dinner. 

I don't know how the video clip came about, and I also think the response by the frog is great, but I doubt that it did it any good - probably the exact opposite. It is natural behaviour however so I guess the frog would be fine as long as otherwise unstressed! Who knows?

Good video post - it provoked discussion.

Have a read - it could inform your opinions :google:

http://www.pitt.edu/~biohome/Dept/pdf/1807.pdf

Peace!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

*...*

think my oh would kill 4 lashes like that:lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> oh only about 30 different species at the moment.





rob-stl-07 said:


> no you've got it all wrong mate. i also wrote it wrong :whistling2: he was taunting it because he was about to feed it. oh and do YOU keep amphibians? i just bred mine so i guess i must be doing a preety dang good job. dont critisize me, if youre looking for a fight ya came to the wrong forum. DO U KEEP AMPHIBIANS?


Why do people always feel the need to get into arguments and claim to be experts...

you two do realise you have made yourselfs look so stupid and imature by resorting to this 'mine is bigger than yours' argument, you should relise that keeping repitles and amphibians is a very debated subject, with many different opinions and yes the frog in the video is probably becoming very stressed by what is being done, but you two seem to just want to argue you have no real concern for the content of the video.... 

please grow up and next time just give your opinion and accept the opinion of other people, there will never be a right and wrong so the best you can do is offer your opinion.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

retri said:


> Why do people always feel the need to get into arguments and claim to be experts...
> 
> you two do realise you have made yourselfs look so stupid and imature by resorting to this 'mine is bigger than yours' argument, you should relise that keeping repitles and amphibians is a very debated subject, with many different opinions and yes the frog in the video is probably becoming very stressed by what is being done, but you two seem to just want to argue you have no real concern for the content of the video....
> 
> please grow up and next time just give your opinion and accept the opinion of other people, there will never be a right and wrong so the best you can do is offer your opinion.


This thread is very old, and the fact that youve commented on it after the matter has been resolved can only suggest you are the one that likes arguing. No-one on this thread has claimed to be an 'expert', they have just offered there own opinion. To be honest i think youve made yourself look stupid and immature by butting into such an old tread without adding anything new to the discussion, totally pointless.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I didnt check how old the thread is, it was bumped up this morning, and no im not gonna get into an argument, thanks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

horrible vid !
frog looked cute ! but to keep doing it...
bladdy eck ! some people have no feelings.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Creepy eyes on that thing!!!!!! Cute... but creepy, the look of pure evil there! haha!

I wish the frog had bitten the sod!

lol


----------

